# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Методичні поради >  Портфоліо музичного керівника

## Inchik0811

Сейчас во многих садах делают портфолио:детей,музруков,восп. и т.д.
     Предлагаю в этой темке поделиться оформлением таких работ.
Во-первых всегда приятно почитать о достижениях,умениях и талантах.
Во-вторых возможность еще лучше познакомиться друг с другом.
Мне кажется это интересно и актуально.Тем более что при аттестации это просто необходимо,значит мы этой темкой можем помочь другим -это в третьих.
Я как раз собираюсь летом заняться своим портфолио.
У кого уже есть такая работа подскажите  пожалуйста на что обращать внимание (т.е.какие ключевые моменты),но лучше один раз увидеть,чем сто раз услышать.
    Если тема окажется бесполезной,модераторам можно будет ее удалить.
Всем спасибо за понимание,вашу работу,труд,взаимопомощь и взаимоподдержку!

----------

innes (20.10.2016)

----------


## Tatu_sya

Добрий день, зміст своєї атестаційної папки... Може комусь пригодиться... - Атестаційна папка.rar

----------

Chingachpuk (11.03.2016), dididi (17.03.2016), ivano (23.10.2021), Kiki_mary (09.02.2018), Kolpachiha (30.06.2018), Malushka53 (29.08.2017), n@denk@ (03.02.2016), Rita03 (25.03.2017), вуерхуша оля (10.07.2019), Джетта (12.05.2016), Елена Медведь (26.03.2019), Людмилkа (06.11.2016), Оlga@ (26.03.2019)

----------


## Сестрица Аленушка

Здравствуйте , форумчане! Я только вернулась с курсов повышения квалификации и у нас требовали к курсовой работе ещё и презентацию работы(мини - портфолио) в электронном варианте слайдов на 15-20. Кто из музруков получал звание воспитатель - методист у того должно  было быть масса графиков и цитат из разных сфер программы,а остальные делали в таком порядке :   о себе,приоритетные темы работы , личные дидактические материалы и фото. Вот примерно выставляю свою , но она в 10 ворде, не везде открывается с музыкой. Если что, то там звучит песня "Дорога Добра"  http://narod.ru/disk/47282086001.dde...%8F1.pptx.html

----------

hrustjaa (22.02.2017), Kolpachiha (30.06.2018), n@denk@ (03.02.2016), вуерхуша оля (10.07.2019), Елена Медведь (26.03.2019), Ксения.К (22.11.2017)

----------


## DinTin

http://yadi.sk/d/GXtu40g_Lhx65 - мой портфолио, аттестировалась в этом году на "вихователя - методиста"

----------

dididi (20.03.2016), gallina1 (13.05.2017), Kolpachiha (30.06.2018), Malushka53 (29.08.2017), mantos7 (24.12.2018), Marusyn71 (16.01.2019), n@denk@ (03.02.2016), Olia Medvedeva (09.08.2017), t.chernetskaia (09.09.2016), вуерхуша оля (10.07.2019), Пуховик (17.02.2019)

----------


## Склярова

Шаблоны для портфолио.
https://yadi.sk/d/NEEX1g-LceV3q

----------

berryX (11.01.2017), Chingachpuk (07.01.2016), dididi (25.03.2019), diez73 (04.01.2016), gallina1 (13.05.2017), kapuchinca (27.12.2016), Kolpachiha (01.07.2018), laratet (05.01.2016), Malushka53 (29.08.2017), natalia1508 (01.01.2016), Olia Medvedeva (09.08.2017), t.chernetskaia (09.09.2016), Vanda (17.01.2016), вуерхуша оля (10.07.2019), нонна (15.07.2018), ООленка (30.09.2016), Пуховик (17.02.2019), Я ,Наталья! (08.05.2018)

----------


## Кремень

Дівчатка, мені потрібно атестуватись на вищу категорію. Методист сказала, що потрібно написати "Книжку", а що саме там повинно бути і в якому обсязі не сказала. Підкажіть, можливо хтось уже виготовляв такий матеріал, які існують вимоги?

----------


## alla.kalinichenko

це не зовсім книжка,скоріше методичка,чи брошура ,що доповнює тему,по якій ви атестуєтесь.У нашій області для успішної атестації обовязковою умовою є друк у педагогічних виданнях(періодика чи збірник пед статей,який видається при інституті вдосконалення,педуніверситеті і т.д.) та прийняття участі у конкурсі пед майстерності.Якщо потрібні вимоги,то я можу вислати або візміть у районного методиста

----------


## котстудент

Шикарна презентація по досвіду роботи з музичними інструментами, знайдене на ютуб

----------

Chingachpuk (11.03.2016), Fons (25.02.2017), Kolpachiha (30.06.2018), laratet (05.01.2016), n@denk@ (03.02.2016), Oksyyy (18.01.2017), SANOCHKA (25.03.2019), Ssvetochka (05.04.2017), t.chernetskaia (09.09.2016), Джетта (12.05.2016), Иннуша (29.09.2019), Ксения.К (22.11.2017)

----------


## Kolpachiha

Музична терапія - як найбільш розвинена форма лікування засобами мистецтва.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1N7...k9V9u4lRS7kFyu

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Anathema (27.03.2019), diak (25.03.2019), dididi (25.03.2019), diez73 (27.03.2019), dzvinochok (25.03.2019), Irinnka (28.08.2021), ivano (25.03.2019), keliot (30.03.2019), kri (25.03.2019), lolu66 (25.03.2019), lorak (25.03.2019), mamylia (05.06.2019), Marysia (17.11.2020), Natysja12 (27.06.2020), Notka Fa (31.03.2019), SANOCHKA (25.03.2019), Sofuschka (08.04.2021), Stashynj (26.03.2019), Sолнце (25.03.2019), USER_127027 (11.03.2020), zozuliak75 (25.03.2020), аліса (19.09.2019), вуерхуша оля (10.07.2019), Доця 0812 (25.03.2019), ЕВ (13.01.2021), ИннаНичога (09.03.2020), Ирина Викторовна муза (25.03.2019), Ирма 77 (25.03.2020), Калинка Малинка1 (06.04.2020), квіточка (28.03.2019), Коллега (26.03.2019), Лариса12 (26.03.2019), мальвина19 (07.10.2020), мсррррh (25.03.2019), Нина28М (30.03.2020), Олег Лекарь (25.03.2019), Паганини (25.03.2019), Эдита (11.03.2020)

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

> Музична терапія - як найбільш розвинена форма лікування засобами мистецтва.
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1N7...k9V9u4lRS7kFyu
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Таня, спасибо! Очень заинтересовал материал, но с майла скачать не могу. Можешь кинуть на украинскии файлообменник? Пожалуйста!

----------

Kolpachiha (25.03.2019)

----------


## Kolpachiha

> Можешь кинуть на украинский файлообменник? Пожалуйста!


Ирина Викторовна, у меня на гугл диски закончилось свободное место хоть я и почистила. А у вас подключен vpn? Какая причина, что не можете скачать, это видео- файлы к презентации без них не пойдет 10, 11 , 12 слайд, будет виснуть как фото. А других файлообменников я не знаю, к сожалению, пробовала через скайп, тоже выдает , большой объем, хотя там всего лишь по одному муз номеру, даже не знаю что делать. И, кстате, титулка у меня в бледно- розовом тоне , а загрузилось просто в белом. Когда распечатала, не понравились фото в методичке - расплывчатые, хотя я их редактировала и четкость прекрасная.

----------


## SANOCHKA

> Музична терапія - як найбільш розвинена форма лікування засобами мистецтва.


 Танюш,спасибо за материал! Труда вложено немало!Для меня люди,которые подобные "диссертации" могут делать -настоящие герои  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:   Я же  впадаю в кому от  одной мысли : как это можно сделать? :Blush2: 
СПАСИБО,ТАНЮША!!!

----------

Kolpachiha (25.03.2019), аліса (19.09.2019)

----------


## ivano

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Kolpachiha (25.03.2019)

----------


## dzvinochok

> других файлообменников я не знаю


fex.net цей файлообмінник для великих відеофайлів і не тільки
files.d-lan.dp.ua
dropmefiles.com.ua

----------

Kolpachiha (26.03.2019)

----------


## Kolpachiha

> могут делать -настоящие герои


 :Taunt:  А мне интересно этим заниматься, только вот редактировать помогли, там много нюансов которых я не знаю



> Супер материал





> для великих відеофайлів і не тільки


Спасибо, девочки, но я решила еще немного подправить методичку при распечатке мне не понравился цвет "заголовков" - сделала ярче и поменяла фотки тоже на компе одно, а в печате - другое,+ добавила в конце в пустое место шаблон, изначально провтыкала



> цей файлообмінник для великих відеофайлів і не тільки


А як це робити через гугл?

----------


## dzvinochok

> А як це робити через гугл?


Так само як і в Яндекс, маіл
Загрузити на Гугл диск, скопіювати посилання і вставити у повідомлення
Якщо через fex.net, необхідно зареєструватися, тоді додати файл і скопійовані посилання вставити у повідомленні

----------

Kolpachiha (26.03.2019)

----------


## divaone

> Музична терапія - як найбільш розвинена форма лікування засобами мистецтва.
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1N7...k9V9u4lRS7kFyu
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Величезне спасибі за щедрість у наданні матеріалу!

----------

ANTONEC (29.03.2021), Kolpachiha (26.03.2019)

----------


## diez73

> Музична терапія - як найбільш розвинена форма лікування засобами мистецтва.


Дякую , дуже корисний матеріал)))

----------

Kolpachiha (27.03.2019)

----------


## mousefamily

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **  , видна ссылка только на титулку, как снять ограничения ?

----------


## Наташа5374

> Музична терапія - як найбільш розвинена форма лікування засобами мистецтва.


 Таня, работа очень интересная, много интересного материала. Я тоже люблю эту тему и использую в работе с воспитанниками.

----------

